# touring Spain and Portugal



## 126423 (Aug 1, 2009)

Morning all, we are of to Santander on April 7th to have a good long trip we plan to be away for at least 3 months around Northern Spain and Portugal, anybody else moving at that time, cheers Blondie


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
we are off on same day 7th april, from hull / zeebruge though, same as you 3 months. we are heading down to italy and then france and possibly northern spain. and then back up through france on aires. we did santander with brittany in march this year, and really enjoyed it, it was like a mini cruise. enjoy your trip.
tomnjune


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi

You might see me on my bike in Portugal in January. I'm taking a month out to see what Portugal has to offer. Never been so any info on where to go, what to do and any great wild camping spots greatly received. No motohome this time though, just me, the bike and my tent!

Thanks, Darren


----------



## 126423 (Aug 1, 2009)

BespokeRugs said:


> Hi
> 
> You might see me on my bike in Portugal in January. I'm taking a month out to see what Portugal has to offer. Never been so any info on where to go, what to do and any great wild camping spots greatly received.  No motohome this time though, just me, the bike and my tent!
> 
> Thanks, Darren


Cheers Darren, you will love it, its a great country, lots of wild camping, look on the Club reviews for stacks of sites, cheers John


----------

